# Doe Question



## chiana (Nov 6, 2018)

I have a 8 year old Nubian doe. She has had her 3 kidding this year. This kidding we had to induce her because she went off her feed a couple days before kidding. She ended up having two healthy twins a buckling and a doe. I decided to keep the doe. Anyway, we weaned her kids and her to our pasture because she still wasn't eating and had lost a lot of weight. She wouldn't even sniff her grain. Once she got to the pasture she finally started eating but her hair started to fall out. She went bald on her shoulders and neck. It ended up growing back but after she lost all that weight and her hair I am skeptical of breeding her again for her 2023 kidding which will only be her 4th kidding. Do you think it would be a good idea to breed her back or just retire her?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

so I’m not really sure if I can give u terrible much advice. If she is healthy rite now and her body is in good condition I wud say you could go ahead and breed her again. Maybe start giving her probiotics once daily. different feed maybe could help too.. b complex can assist in goats that are off feed too. Do u feed her minerals?


----------



## chiana (Nov 6, 2018)

Brooklyn said:


> so I’m not really sure if I can give u terrible much advice. If she is healthy rite now and her body is in good condition I wud say you could go ahead and breed her again. Maybe start giving her probiotics once daily. different feed maybe could help too.. b complex can assist in goats that are off feed too. Do u feed her minerals?


Yes we make sure they all have plenty of minerals and we give selenium and Vitamin AD before kidding.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Okay.. yea.. not sure I hav much else to give u then.. I wud suggest if u wanted more information I wud join the goat spot! Very helpful!


----------



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

Are you sure you have not given too much selenium and when was the last time you gave copper? I have notice when the goats are getting too much grain they can be picky about what hay they eat. If you change grain they may reject the new grain. Mine did, many of them did not like the new more expensive grain. I went back to the cheaper grain which they love.


----------



## chiana (Nov 6, 2018)

We have copper back in August. We only give selenium once a year before they kid. I didn't ever change her grain all of my goats loved the grain I was feeding and she stopped eating it along with her hay. She did start eating again once I weaned her kids.


----------



## Lil Kickuh Heaven Farm (2 mo ago)

Do you give a loose goat's mineral? What do you feed? I am unsure when you gave selenium, but I recommend doing it a month before kidding and a month before breeding. If you are not in a selenium-deficient area, don't give it at all as they can OD on it. Also, it is best absorbed with vitamin E. 

If she is your only doe with this issue it is not likely a deficiency and just an unhealthy goat. I personally wouldn't breed her again, or her daughter as she could have passed it on. If you still have her buck I would weather and sell him (or keep him) as a pet as well as the dam not being able to maintain a pregnancy and kids is not something you want to pass on. The goal of breeding any animal is to better the breed and if that animal is not doing so then it should be culled from the breeding program.


----------



## chiana (Nov 6, 2018)

Lil Kickuh Heaven Farm said:


> Do you give a loose goat's mineral? What do you feed? I am unsure when you gave selenium, but I recommend doing it a month before kidding and a month before breeding. If you are not in a selenium-deficient area, don't give it at all as they can OD on it. Also, it is best absorbed with vitamin E.
> 
> If she is your only doe with this issue it is not likely a deficiency and just an unhealthy goat. I personally wouldn't breed her again, or her daughter as she could have passed it on. If you still have her buck I would weather and sell him (or keep him) as a pet as well as the dam not being able to maintain a pregnancy and kids is not something you want to pass on. The goal of breeding any animal is to better the breed and if that animal is not doing so then it should be culled from the breeding program.


We do give loose minerals now. We didn't then. We feed barley hay and alfalfa hay. We did find she had a copper deficiency and we gave her a copper boluse. I think that she had also been stressed. She has gained a lot of weight back and has been breed for her final year and will give birth in April. She is looking and acting a lot better and I am looking forward to her kidding.


----------

